# get big powder



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

when looking at add size and get alot bigger.....

what do you's think overall would be more suitable:

- Mass shake (currently use cnp, but there is others, Extreme for eg)

or

- Whey protein with Oats + peanut butter


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude youy know theres different camps of thought on this...

bulk powders and branded..

how about this if you used just food would you grow to your full potential?

or at last very close to it?

i think so...

now add some weight to the bar dude...

rinse and repeat..

no brand of powder will make THE difference...


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

just been using mass shakes twice a day thats all cal, but they do taste a bit sugary, and i dont want to get a flabby gut and end up with holes in my teeth in a few years time, off the sugar lol.

so wondered if the oats were a better choice, and a better type of carb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought you said ther wasn't any added sugar in your mass shake and that it was the sugar in the lactose???..just use water instead if this is the case


----------



## ant (Mar 31, 2011)

Whey and lots of oats, sometimes ground oats with flavouring on their own.


----------

